# 19 "ʳ  "

## 0

.       ,       ,     "" .
     " " -  ???

----------


## admin

,         ,        .        1,5     ,             . 
   ,      ,  ,  ,        ,       .

----------


## LAEN

> " " -  ???

         . 
-:  " "     .  ,     *19* -  20   21.         .
      " " -   .
 ,  .  
 :  :    (//)    ,   (/)   ( )    . **:    
 " ",    -   19-    ,    61        -   .   ,        ,     ""     ""        

> .... ,        ,       .

         ,     .
      - ,    .

----------


## Sky

N 2275 ))

----------


## lexrider

cdsmpp@ukr.net                   -        "  "

----------


## Rinka

.   ,         .  19      . , ,   10-15 .   , ,   ...   䳿,  ,   ,    2  ,     .

----------


## LAEN

> 10-15 .

   ,       4 (!) .
  -   .

----------


## jamlife

.    .   ,      .   7=8.  (   ),  ,    40 ,     ,         .

----------


## LAEN

> ,      .

    ,      - .

----------


## Rinka

*LAEN*,    ,      .  .

----------


## LAEN

*Rinka*,         - 48 .

----------


## s27501

> ,     .
>       - ,    .

     -   ?     ,      ,  ???  ?

----------


## LAEN

> ?

    :)   .  

> ,

      

> ,

      :)

----------

